

I quit my job. Today is Day #64 - taylert
http://www.nevertryneverfail.com/i-quit-my-job-today-is-day-64

======
minimaxir
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8142897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8142897)

